# The Purge: Election Year Digital HD Giveaway Contest Qualification Thread!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack is pleased to announce yet another... yes folks... ANOTHER... Movie Giveaway Contest. This time we have a bit of twist. Similar to our last Giveaway, HTS will select TWO lucky winners from the pool of entrants. However, this time we're giving away Digital Codes that will unlock a Digital HD copy of The Purge: Election Year! Many thanks to the kind folks at Universal Studios and our Film Critic Extraordinaire Mike Edwards for making this Giveaway Contest possible.*

The Digital HD copy of the film was officially released yesterday (September 20) and our lucky winners will be selected (and have access to film) three days prior to the physical media release date (October 4, 2016)! 

Entry qualification is plain and simple: If you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of *September 20, 2016*) and live in the Continental U.S. Then, simply type "IN" in the comments section below and you're entered! 

Unfortunately, the Digital Copy Codes can only be redeemed within the United States...therefore, we can't offer entries to our great International Members. Sorry Folks! If you're looking for a contest that includes International Members, please see our soon-to-end Oppo PM-2 Giveaway Contest! 

_The Purge: Election Year_ Giveaway Contest runs from September 21, 2016 through 8AM EST September 30, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on September 30, 2016).

Please keep this thread to entries only. If you'd like to discuss this contest, click *HERE*!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

IN


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

IN


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

IN


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

IN


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

IN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Okay, I'm IN!


----------

